# How did you . . . . .



## Bev Polmanteer (Jan 21, 2005)

Hear about the IAP? What prompted you to visit the site?


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Jan 21, 2005)

One of the men on Just Woodworking, Bill Young, referred to it and since I had just started turning pens, I checked it out. Well, now the scroll sawing has taken a back seat to pen turning and this site!  How about you?


----------



## Fred in NC (Jan 21, 2005)

Bev, I had been turning pens for almost 2 yrs when I found this site.  Saw the link in another site, but I forget which one.


----------



## ryannmphs (Jan 21, 2005)

Chuck Ludwigsen pointed me to the sight.  Chuck got me started on turning and the rest is history.

Ryan


----------



## Mudder (Jan 21, 2005)

I was searching for a forum that was not loaded with flamers and folks who too uppity to help a newcomer. I did yahoo surches for all of the things I did with my lathe. When I did a yahoo on penturning forums, up poped the IAP. I lurked for a bit and decided that this is a place where I would like to be.


----------



## Gary (Jan 21, 2005)

I found it on a Google search for wood pens, and I'm sure glad I did.


----------



## tipusnr (Jan 21, 2005)

Found it on a Yahoo search.  Was already interested in turning pens and not a lot of support locally from the bowl turners.


----------



## dougle40 (Jan 21, 2005)

I heard about it from a member of "Pops Redneck Woodworking Forum" who had found it and passed on the information . I came - I saw - I liked - I'm still here!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

A wood working buddy I met through a woodworking forum mentioned he made pens.
After a brief explanation and still not understanding what he was talking about I Googled it.
Saw the link on Rocklear on how to make a pen on a drill press,went out and bought a lathe instead.
That was my fathers day present to me last year.
The rest is travesty.


----------



## melogic (Jan 21, 2005)

I did a search for wood pens when I first got started turning. This was the best site I could have ever hoped to find.


----------



## BogBean (Jan 21, 2005)

I found IAP using an internet search engine. I am sure glad it turned up because I learn a lot here...Chuck B


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 21, 2005)

I found BB's site and click on the link he had to IAP....had no clue... the rest is history....

Anthony


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jan 21, 2005)

I joined up January 1, 2004 after hearing about it at the Yahoo penturner's group.  I wasn't real active here at first, then had emailed Bill Jacob (Bill in Idaho) and he encouraged me to visit the site again---have enjoyed being here a bunch!!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 21, 2005)

I was a member at the Yahoo site.  Daniel was very helpful to me with with my goofy questions.  He referred me to here.

Thanks, Daniel!


----------



## woodpens (Jan 21, 2005)

I joined about a year ago before it was the IAP. I believe Scott brought it up in the Yahoo Penturners Group, and he mentioned what Jeff was doing with it. It has come a long way since then!

Does anyone remember what the Yahoo Group was before it was moved to Yahoo?


----------



## daledut (Jan 21, 2005)

I was part of the Yahoo Penturners group when Scott and Jeff first started talking about this organization and site. It has now replaced Yahoo as my forum of choice.


----------



## TheHeretic (Jan 21, 2005)

one day while clicking around on BB's site I ended up here.  Liked what I saw and joined and stayed.   Nice to know one of the other members here is also a member of the local turning club.   Seems to be a small world.

Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2005)

Scott invited me to check this group out and make suggestions or whatever when him and jeff first started it. I came a long and haven't been able to find the door out yet  Just kidding. I think my forst comments to him abouthtis sight had something to do withthe home page and menus there. also about having links to tool maintenace information or something like that. hardly seems like the same sight now. it was literally a long list of forums with no messages in them. I spent my browsing time playing with all the neat icons and such. still havn't figured out everything that can be done with them. got subscribed to a few things. actually most of them. unsubscribed from half of them. and shortly wondered why all these weird messages kept showing up in my e-mail. by the way I still wanna see a picture of a lathe on the home page. preferably with a pen mounted in it.
we actually had time to think about things like that then.
after visiting the sight I sort of had a well I wish them well reaction for a few days. then suddenly all these ideas just started flowing through my head. I saw how all the pieces that where here could work togehter and make a very powerful medium for colecting and sharing information. I mean that was already happening at the Yahoo group. but here topics could be preserved for long periods of time. a complete statment could be developed about any issue and be develped on as time and descoveries progressed. WOW this idea had some real potential. some really powerful potential. I started visiting every day. made it a point to great every newcomer. looked to make sure every question get a responce, and looked at every photo posted. basically went overboard in making this sight look inhabited. and man has it come alive. do you all realize we are getting over 5000 messages posted a month!
I have seen so much of what I imagined could happen here. happen, that and more. I know there are those that disagree. but compaired to other penturning sights this one is really easy to use. easy to find a conversation and reply to it. and easy to keep up with a complete conversation.
there are still ideas that have never really started to develop. but this is a new year also.
I was invited by Scott to join sawmill creek and the Freedom Pen Project that same day. my penturning has never been the same since.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by woodpens_
> <br />
> 
> Does anyone remember what the Yahoo Group was before it was moved to Yahoo?


Great question!
 I have heard it mentioned several times. but not having been around then It never sticks.
my question to ad, but I also don't know the answer. who started what is now the yahoo penturners group?


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2005)

I starting getting into pen turning after taking my wife to the new Rockler store and watching a pen turning demo. She thought it was neat and would help me not be so much of a couch potato.[]
After wanting to get better at turning pens, I found this site with a Google search. Been here ever since. Great people and information and not too formal or stuckup.


----------



## timdaleiden (Jan 21, 2005)

I found the Site through the Yahoo group. Scott would drop a hint post every now and then. I didn't join right away because it didn't look very interesting or active. That must have been in Jan or Feb of last year. 

  Lots of changes since then, thanks to Scott and Jeff. Great work guys. []


----------



## goldentouch (Jan 22, 2005)

I found it in a google search for wood pen.  Best site I have found for pen turning.


----------



## jkirkb94 (Jan 22, 2005)

I found it by doing a web search for penturning.  Extremely glad that I found it!!!  Kirk[8D]


----------



## txbob (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by woodpens_
> <br />Does anyone remember what the Yahoo Group was before it was moved to Yahoo?



It was one of many groups on a server called eGroups. Bob Roberts in Kansas City started the group in November of 1999. Yahoo bought the eGroups stuff 2 or 3 years later. I wrote message #4, so I've been part of that group from day one.

Scott told me about the IAP as it was being formed. He and Jeff did a LOT of work putting this together, and I'm glad they did. This has to be the best penturning group on the net. Thanks guys.

Bob S. in Texas


----------



## woodpens (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by txbob_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


I knew somebody would remember! I haven't heard anything from Bob Roberts in a long time. Is he still around here somewhere?
It is good to hear from you, Bob S.! Are you still traveling all over the US?


----------



## Scottydont (Jan 22, 2005)

My good friend Mudder recommended the IAP forum. We had gotten to know each other on another forum we both frequent which happens to be www.bt3central.com started by a guy who wanted to network with others on the versatility of the Ryobi BT3000/3100 saws. Both forums (the IAP and BT) are two of the best forums on the net IMHO due to the quality and respectful nature of its members. They are the only ones worthy of daily (multiple) visits for me.

Thanks to everyone for making this such a great place to hang out!


----------



## Scott (Jan 22, 2005)

I cheated - Jeff and I formed this group!   []

I wanted a nice place to talk about penturning!  A place where you could post larger pictures of your pens!  A place where you could read great articles, with pictures, in PDF format!  I wanted an organization that could represent penturners in a respectable manner!  I wanted a place where I could learn!

Guess what?  I found it!   []

Scott.


----------



## opfoto (Jan 22, 2005)

I found this site thru a google search...like others was lurking [8D] then decided to jump in with shield down and tools up!!!! []  Marc


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 22, 2005)

Had been making pens for years, heard about this on Wood Central, used to visit, saw the info was good, thus I joined, haven't looked back.[8D]  Shows Jun 4th, I guess I was quite the "lurker"  remember looking around February, then Mom on Life Support in March, Mom Passed in April, so, It took me awile to get involved.  Can't believe it's January 22...


----------

